# American Golden Vs English Golden



## nl507 (May 12, 2008)

Hi everyone, I got something that i didnt understand abt there were 2 type Golden retriever. Some breeder in my country said there were 2 type of golden and English golden was more expensive than American Golden. But when i searched in AKC, CKC, or Kc in uk, they only showed only 1 type of Golden. Someone help me plz


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They are all the same breed. The English allow a wider variation in color then the AKC. Hence the lighter coloring of what people call English Cream Goldens. In the US there is also a bit of a split between the working and conformation lines. But again they are all the same breed and should all fit within the breed standard set by your local governing body.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

What people refer to as English Creme golden retrievers are just lighter coat colored Goldens, but still goldens.


----------



## GoldenSmile (Apr 10, 2008)

I was always under the impression that creme goldens were a bit bulkier than American Goldens, who tend to take on a larger version of a NS Duck Toller. Is there any truth to that?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

_In the US there is also a bit of a split between the working and conformation lines. But again they are all the same breed and should all fit within the breed standard set by your local governing body_.




















Here are two "American" goldens who still fit into the breed standard: a friend's high-spirited field golden who has his MH, and then a sweet-tempered "bench" golden, Striker, who belongs to Mary Wood & has his American Champion and Canadian Champion.


















My dog Tally looks so different from my friend Brian's, even though both are American Golden Retrievers.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

GoldenSmile said:


> I was always under the impression that creme goldens were a bit bulkier than American Goldens, who tend to take on a larger version of a NS Duck Toller. Is there any truth to that?


None what so ever!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

nl507 said:


> Hi everyone, I got something that i didnt understand abt there were 2 type Golden retriever. Some breeder in my country said there were 2 type of golden and English golden was more expensive than American Golden. But when i searched in AKC, CKC, or Kc in uk, they only showed only 1 type of Golden. Someone help me plz


As others have stated already they are all the same breed. There should not be any difference in price due strictly to "type". Just because a Golden may be lighter in color does not make it worth more money although many who breed for this will charge more. It is totally a marketing ploy to take advantage of an uneducated buying public. 
A higher price may be justified when a "special" pedigree is involved - maybe sire is dead and there is little frozen semen left for example. Interesting enough when you find a very special breeding the LAST thing the breeder is concerned with is the price. These pups end up in very special homes. 
I hope I did not make it more confusing with my wordy explanations.

Good luck in your search, wherever it leads you!!


----------



## dancingstorm (May 5, 2008)

I have 2 English bred Golden Retrievers. They are full brother/sister but from a repeated mating. They couldn't be more different! Josh is a big, mid cream dog, his sister summer is very slender (working type) with a dark golden coat. I know that within the show circles in the uk lighter dogs are preferred. Yet in the states darker dogs are preferred. 'show' lines tend to a bulker, and 'working' lines more athletic. :wavey:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

dancingstorm said:


> I have 2 English bred Golden Retrievers. They are full brother/sister but from a repeated mating. They couldn't be more different! Josh is a big, mid cream dog, his sister summer is very slender (working type) with a dark golden coat. I know that within the show circles in the uk lighter dogs are preferred. Yet in the states darker dogs are preferred. 'show' lines tend to a bulker, and 'working' lines more athletic. :wavey:



Hey! Will you put pictures in your post so I can see? I am curious.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Ljilly, Is Striker the blonde or the red? 

I have had both types in my life. In fact when our red field golden died, I didn't want another red golden as I thought it would be too painful so we got the blonder versions with Selka and Gunner bred for confirmation and obedience rather than field.
(That was a major run on sentence!)

Anyway, both are beautiful but I just adore those big blonde block heads!


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

I have one of each.
The color is not recognized by the AKC...white is a default. I think that the english goldens do look blockier, but maybe thats just mine...;-)


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Debles said:


> Ljilly, Is Striker the blonde or the red?
> 
> I have had both types in my life. In fact when our red field golden died, I didn't want another red golden as I thought it would be too painful so we got the blonder versions with Selka and Gunner bred for confirmation and obedience rather than field.
> (That was a major run on sentence!)
> ...


Hi Debles,

Striker is the blondie. Gus is the red guy.


----------



## Nitzanah (Mar 30, 2009)

English Golden Retrievers vs. American Golden Retrievers
The English Golden Retriever is in fact the original breed from which all others evolved. When the Golden Retriever was first introduced into the United States, via Canada, it was basically the English breed. The first Golden Retriever to win Best In Show honors in the US (in 1933) was a Retriever named Pluto, who was also Canadian champion, and had bloodlines originating in British kennels.

Around World War II is when the English Golden Retriever and the American Golden Retriever began to go in different directions as breeds. Breeding began to take place between American kennels, rather than relying on bloodlines from English kennels. Over time, the American breed began to diverge from its English cousin, becoming a somewhat lighter (in weight) and leaner animal.

The English Golden Retriever is heavier and stockier than its American counterpart. It has a broader skull and more muscular forequarters. While generally lighter in color than its American Golden, color has become less and less a defining characteristic of the breed. The British Breed Standard specifies that the Retriever's color should be ("- any shade of gold or cream, neither red nor mahogany"). The American Standard, which states ("- rich, lustrous golden of various shades."), and the Canadian Standard (" - lustrous golden of various shades") are not much more specific, and it would seem that a "typical" Retriever could fit within any of the three standards. The breeds are in reality distinguished from one another primarily by their respective conformations. They are all "Golden" to one degree or another.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

There are always varying styles with in the breed. If you look at historical photos you can see the influence of different styles through out the years. The dogs that are the basis of our breed, when you can find the photos are very different from either the English or American show styles of today. In my opinion the dogs that still resemble the foundations of the breed are the field bred dogs on both sides of the pond. 
There is nothing wrong with a breeder having an interpretation of the breed standard and breeding toward that style. It is a written guide that each person has to interpret. It is the template in which the art of breeding is honed. 
The difference in wording between the UK and American standard have no doubt created a trend toward these different styles, but all dogs should possess basic Golden Retriever breed type. 
There are many different styles though the most commonly discussed is American and English. A lot of folks go so far as to make them seem as if they are separate breeds and they are not. They are all Golden Retrievers regardless of style. 

To see a true breed split into two breeds, is not common the best example that comes to mind would be the American Cocker and the English Cocker. These dogs really are registered as distinct breeds. This is not however, what we see in goldens they are all register as Golden Retrievers.


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Can I just say that 'cream dogs are NOT more preferred in the UK show ring' We have many darker dogs shown and the range of colour is one of the delights of the breed, all within the standard. The US dogs are bred to a different standard but all are golden retrievers and there have been some US lines used in Europe. Annef


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

I have a pictoral history book from 1983 of Golden Retrievers.
Author, Anna K. Nichols writes an in depth account of the origins of the breed, accompanied by pictures ating from late 1800's. 
One of the G.R'S earliest renowned breeders was the English lady: Mrs W.W. Charlesworth, who worked diligently to create lovely Golden stock and bring recognition to the novice breed.
Of her many champions from the 1920 and 1930s, particularly the Noranby line, the pictures reflect dogs ranging in all colors of light gold to copper. 

Throughout the 450+ pages of this book are lovely representatives of this magnificent breed, from yesterday to today, from a multitude of countries. Light Golden to darker Reddish, all Golden color hues being represented in the winners ring. 

It is not the color that strikes the eye as one looks at page after page of these beautiful champion dogs. It is the sound working body type, the proud energetic bearing and the lively, smiling, gentle faces that are the attraction. These are the hallmarks of the breed that I value.

To me, the most relevant beauty of a Golden Retriever is found inside that beautiful package.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I can only speak from a Pet point of view. 
Our first 2 goldens (60's & 70's) were solid American bred, colored deep Red and other was medium golden. Now we have two goldens (not related) that are very light and parents were imported (Spain & Russia) & they too have matured within the Golden standard, so color is the only difference from our past goldens I have seen as a pet owner. They have all been goldens with the same loving Golden personalities I expected. Pick your breeder very carefully and go for the best breeding you can..let color be just a way down the line choice. They are all Goldens!

Our two were rescues..I will never get to know the breeders nor be able to speak with them about the whys and hows of their choices for these litters, though both have been healthy so far. If you learn anything here on the forum & looking for a pup, a good BREEDER is the key, color is honestly not a biggie.


----------



## Bear Paw (Dec 15, 2014)

Gus and Cheyenne


----------

